# Certina gets it!



## steph86 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very interesting article in Hodinkee...Certina was never really on my radar, but they are now! Very nice looking watch...! 









Want To Know What Women Want? Ask them.


Introducing the not-so-pink watch designed by committee - The Certina DS PH200M.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

steph86 said:


> Very interesting article in Hodinkee...Certina was never really on my radar, but they are now! Very nice looking watch...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by both the article and the pictures of the DS PH200M, they sure as heck do! Sort of reminds me of something that would be coming from Oris. Wonderful looking watch, and price all things considered is very reasonable. Now the question is, should we eventually be seeing some OYW shots sometime in the future? Please keep us posted ;-)


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

steph86 said:


> Very interesting article in Hodinkee...Certina was never really on my radar, but they are now! Very nice looking watch...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I love this watch design - yeah, they did get us!


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

That’s one nice timepiece! Being from Italy I was familiar with Certina but was never on my want to buy list. That’s until I was offered this for a trade from a fellow member and turned me into an instant fan of the brand.


----------



## steph86 (Jun 22, 2011)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thanks for posting this. I love this watch design - yeah, they did get us!


I think we agree - and I was glad to see the writer dis the idea - don't just "shrink it, pink it and add diamonds." 
I love the dark MOP dial and especially the bezel, which reminds me of the 50 Fathoms (a watch I've always loved but it's way too big for me).


----------



## steph86 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mr.V1984 said:


> That’s one nice timepiece! Being from Italy I was familiar with Certina but was never on my want to buy list. That’s until I was offered this for a trade from a fellow member and turned me into an instant fan of the brand.
> View attachment 16208128


That is a good looking timepiece!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

steph86 said:


> I think we agree - and I was glad to see the writer dis the idea - don't just "shrink it, pink it and add diamonds."
> I love the dark MOP dial and especially the bezel, which reminds me of the 50 Fathoms (a watch I've always loved but it's way too big for me).


At 39mm, this Certina is way too big for me. However, I found a 34mm green diver while I was looking at their website.


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

KCZ said:


> At 39mm, this Certina is way too big for me. However, I found a 34mm green diver while I was looking at their website.


I was curious about that. I liked the design but at 39mm I thought it would still be too big for most ladies. It would definitely be too big for my SO...


----------



## steph86 (Jun 22, 2011)

KCZ said:


> At 39mm, this Certina is way too big for me. However, I found a 34mm green diver while I was looking at their website.


39mm is usually too big for me as well, and it looks like this watch has longish lug length...36-37 would definitely be more my speed. Although, it's funny, my Speedy is 39mm when measured at the bottom of the dial; however, across the bezel it measures 35.5mm. Through some sort of optical illusion, it wears like it's a 35mm watch and I think it looks just fine on my wrist. So...I guess you never know until you try it on.


----------



## Papillon4 (May 18, 2021)

Hey Steph,
Thanks for shining a light on Certina!
This particular watch is something I’d be very interested in


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

I think Certina would find a lot of new male customers with a 39mm cased diver like this (without the diamonds)!


----------



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

steph86 said:


> Very interesting article in Hodinkee...Certina was never really on my radar, but they are now! Very nice looking watch...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a great design- I wish Omega would do something like this instead of making 97989 different versions and hoping one sticks. Look at how well this turned out being crowdsourced.

MOP dial with clean lettering, BP fifty fathoms bezel, rolex big crown style. The only thing I'm not always a fan of is lumed hands with nonluminous hour markers, but the bezel has the lume dot at least.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Splurged for my wife for 💘 Day.

It’s even prettier in the metal, all the while being a proper dive watch 🤿

It required a little effort to source to the US (Hodinkee, the lone US AD for Certina to my understanding, doesn’t currently offer this model). But the Certina website recently started directing to a Swiss AD that offers the model and ships to the US 👌: Helen Kirchhofer


----------



## steph86 (Jun 22, 2011)

ck2k01 said:


> Splurged for my wife for 💘 Day.
> 
> It’s even prettier in the metal, all the while being a proper dive watch 🤿
> 
> ...


Great photos! Thanks for posting these...and hope your wife enjoys her new watch!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

steph86 said:


> Great photos! Thanks for posting these...and hope your wife enjoys her new watch!


Many thanks! She liked it 😅 She noted that she recognized design elements that were reflective of stuff she knows I'm into, as far as my own collection goes. But she was down with having a watch in her modest collection that was a clear "my spouse picked this one out for me" 🤓


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Some more snaps of this sweet watch. 

It’s only at certain angles that the MoP dial comes alive (giving off glimpses of gorgeous shimmering and radiant underlying blues when it does). 

But otherwise, the dial reads as black with a slight dark navy undertone. 

It’s a VERY well done dial. The best MoP dial I’ve ever seen. 



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still hunting for the strap or bracelet pairing (18mm ) that’s to my spouse’s liking (she’s picky—budding WIS?). 

Had some 18mm tan Bartons lying around (canvas and silicone), and the canvas she seemed to particularly like  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just noticed that Hodinkee is now selling this model 👌

DS PH200M With Mother-of-Pearl Dial

Easier than sourcing from Switzerland for those in the US, and with no risk of import fee.


----------



## Duke Morales (9 mo ago)

Certina do seem to get it. A 30 mil Certina DS1 - just a black dial steel sport watch, but sized to her liking - is the watch that got my wife into mechanicals.


----------

